# Super Bowl



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

*Steelers or Cardinals*​
Steelers2455.81%Cardinals1944.19%


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think that the Steelers will win, but it was be a great story if the Cardinals won.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i am hoping the cards win.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That's all we need is for the pathetic Cardinals franchise to win a super bowl before the Vikings do...... :eyeroll:

......Shut up Woodpecker!!!!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

:gag:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I think the Cards have a more explosive offense, so I think they will win.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

The Steelers beat the New England Patriots this year and forced 5 turnovers in New England! Arizona also came to New England and Lost 42-7 Hmmm who will win this game, can you guess?

That right!! Arizona Cardinals all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I think the steelers will win it.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> The Steelers beat the New England Patriots this year and forced 5 turnovers in New England! Arizona also came to New England and Lost 42-7 Hmmm who will win this game, can you guess?
> 
> That right!! Arizona Cardinals all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


I see you still don't know shizz about football Bore!!!!! oke:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I think I'll reserve judgement until this weekend. I want to know how many of the Steelers defense is injured/playing.

I'd love to see Arizona win as an underdog, but they do not inspire much in the way of consistency. Heck for much of the season they couldn't do a darn thing. Putting your hopes on a suspect offensive line that had problems protecting Warner, and your star player being a wide receiver is risky.

For Super Bowl type games, I'm always of the impression that a strong dominant runner that is consistent with the offense, combined with a strong ballhawk defense is a much stronger overall formula for a tight game, than a team that won it's game with the 1 game flash of a 3 TD day from a wide receiver that was shut down completely in the second half.

All the Steelers need to do is double up on Fitzgerald over the top, blitz Polamalu and the backers alternately and they win. Anquan Boldin is looking gimpy, and they have no threat on the other side to take the double team off Fitzgerald. Shut down Larry and it is game over.

I hate saying it, but the Steelers have advantages in every aspect of the game.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

drjongy said:


> I think the Cards have a more explosive offense, so I think they will win.


You must not watch football. "Offense wins games, Defense win's championships" Remember the 2000 Ravens. No offense, unstoppable defense. SB was ugly... Shut down Fitz, thats all you have to do.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

woodpecker said:


> :


I see you still don't know shizz about football Bore!!!!! oke:[/quote]

Ha Ha , Warner will take full advantage off the agressive steeler defence with quick slant passes and screen plays. Rothlessburger will be screeming like Helen Keller going down a water slide by halftime! The Cardial defence will stuff Pittsburgs running game and bait Rottlesburger in to 3 first half interceptions. Trust me I know 

BTW The Patriots at 11-5 got the **** end of the stick this year, they were hot in December and I belive this would have been Superbowl # 5 or is it 4 I don't know been so many oke: and thats without Brady, so ya all better watch out New England will be back with a chip on our shoulder!! :wink:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

go non-intimidating song birds!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Bore.224 said:


> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> > :
> ...


Ha Ha , Warner will take full advantage off the agressive steeler defence with quick slant passes and screen plays. Rothlessburger will be screeming like Helen Keller going down a water slide by halftime! The Cardial defence will stuff Pittsburgs running game and bait Rottlesburger in to 3 first half interceptions. Trust me I know 

BTW The Patriots at 11-5 got the &$#* end of the stick this year, they were hot in December and I belive this would have been Superbowl # 5 or is it 4 I don't know been so many oke: and thats without Brady, so ya all better watch out New England will be back with a chip on our 
shoulder!! :wink:[/quote]

YA, so will the Vikes I am sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> drjongy said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Cards have a more explosive offense, so I think they will win.
> ...


Nice cliche....don't think it applies to todays NFL as much as in the past.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

I hope the Cards pull it off somehow.

I expect them to cover the +7 at least.

Don't forget that when healthy and playing hard Boldin is one of the best receivers in the league.

I expect Warner to try to get the ball to Pope and Boldin early in the game to soften the inevitable doubles Fitzgerald will see. Breaston will have a lot of space in their 3 and 4 WR sets if Boldin is close to 100%.

Look for more screens and possibly another gadget play from the Cards.


----------

